# Cheyenne Rodeo?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is my opinion,
Stop watching SHARK and PETA videos.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Gotta love SHARK. Not much different than PITA oops I mean PETA. My bad. 

Maybe things are more extreme at Cheyenne but accidents do happen. If we want to try and prevent all accidents, maybe we shouldn't be jumping horses, riding, stalling, etc. Heck, we probably shouldn't even own them. 

Why doesn't SHARK go after racehorses? I mean many a broke at 1 1/2. I've seen some that got shot on the track because they broke or shattered their leg. Hmmm...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Here is my opinion,
> Stop watching SHARK and PETA videos.


Normally, I would agree, but I looked them up and there are complaints and news articles on their accidents all over the internet :/


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

usandpets said:


> Gotta love SHARK. Not much different than PITA oops I mean PETA. My bad.
> 
> Maybe things are more extreme at Cheyenne but accidents do happen. If we want to try and prevent all accidents, maybe we shouldn't be jumping horses, riding, stalling, etc. Heck, we probably shouldn't even own them.
> 
> ...


But still, I mean, SHOCKING the horses?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

TheBayArab said:


> But still, I mean, SHOCKING the horses?



Do you know why hot shoting a horse might be done?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

TheBayArab said:


> Normally, I would agree, but I looked them up and there are complaints and news articles on their accidents all over the internet :/


If normally you would agree then why not now? What makes them any more "right" about this subject than any other?

Also you have to pay attention to who publishes articles, produces videos or fund studies. Media is ALWAYS swayed.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Do you know why hot shoting a horse might be done?


Do you mean shocking? And honestly, no, but there is no way it doesn't hurt the horse :/ and they hid it from the audience and were eventually sued. 

Also, I would like to say ahead of time that I am in no way trying to impose this onto others, I am legitimately curious as to what everyone thinks of this, since there seem to be lots of different opinions. I have never been to a rodeo and honestly WOULD NOT KNOW, but this seems pretty over the top.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

When the livestock gets more broken bones than the riders, I'll worry...

Seriously, rodeo horses have a very easy life. Much easier than many ranch horses. But then, many ranchers have a much rougher life than most PITAs. PETAs. Whatever.

A rancher friend of mine just brought me a Border Collie puppy from his place. In the last month, one son sprained his shoulder when thrown in the mountains, and one broke his ankle from the same cause. One of their employees, OTOH, credits the horse with saving his life when he got lost in a snowstorm. When he gave up and let go of the reins, the horse took him back to the camp in the night & thru the storm. 

It is a rough life. Honestly, rougher than I would want. My friend loves it, as do his sons. I'm glad I know men like that. They are glad I flew in combat. I doubt PETA would ever understand either of us...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This seems like a decent article:

Hot-Shot use at CFD challenged - Wyoming Tribune Eagle Online


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

TheBayArab said:


> Do you mean shocking? And honestly, no, but there is no way it doesn't hurt the horse :/ and they hid it from the audience and were eventually sued.
> 
> Also, I would like to say ahead of time that I am in no way trying to impose this onto others, I am legitimately curious as to what everyone thinks of this, since there seem to be lots of different opinions. I have never been to a rodeo and honestly WOULD NOT KNOW, but this seems pretty over the top.


Honest answer.
I am not trying to get in your sh!t, I just want to encourage research.
You could do a search on this forum alone and come up with at least a dozen threads on this subject.

PRCA rules state that hot shotting is illegal. But one should know that hot shotting is not done to make the horse buck harder or "act wild". It is for the horses that "stall out" in the chute. Horses that stall out pose a large threat to themselves and the rider. 
Also I have been shocked by a hot shot and they are not going to kill anyone or anything I can tell you that! Not even close to the same voltage used for a taser gun. Depending on the model used, I compare it to touching a hot wire or a good zap touching metal after dragging my feet across the carpet.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Honest answer.
> I am not trying to get in your sh!t, I just want to encourage research.
> You could do a search on this forum alone and come up with at least a dozen threads on this subject.
> 
> ...


What does it mean to "stall out"? 
Also I am wondering about the roping, as they seem to give those horses no mercy o_o


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

TheBayArab said:


> What does it mean to "stall out"?
> Also I am wondering about the roping, as they seem to give those horses no mercy o_o


To stall out, my understanding is that the horse doesn't come out of the chute. I'm not involved with rodeos. Been to a few as a spectator though. 

As for shocking them, have you ever been shocked by an electric fence? Maybe we should outlaw them too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I like PETA, I’m one of them. People Eating Tasty Animals. Love a good steak, and by the time I came back from Jordan (Muslim country, they tend not to like pigs) I could have killed for a pork chop. 
But seriously, there is a problem with organisations like PETA (I mean the real one, not my version). Generally they go around taking some self righteous moral high ground about animals yet have absolutely no idea about what they are talking about. 
For example, take branding calves. The average PETA type would tell you it is cruel and inhumane and they would go on and on about how much pain and trauma the calf goes through. And it is all BULLS$%&. Whenever I am confronted by one of these types who tells me that cattle feel pain just like people, I ask them to do two experiments. 
1) Find a fellow PETA type, square off about 3 to 5 meters apart, and run as fast as they can at each other and head but each other as hard as they can. 
2) If they are a mother and are weaning a baby, when the baby tries to have a drink that the mother doesn’t want to give it, to discourage drinking, put on steel capped boots and kick the baby in the face.
After doing these experiments, see how they feel, see if they can even get up after the head but, or if the baby is even alive after the kick in the face, then tell me that cattle and humans feel and experience pain, or anything else, the same. I have seen more cattle than I can remember head butting each other (and been on the receiving end of it) and I have seen more cows than I can remember, and mares, kicking their calves and foals when weaning them, and kicking them hard. 
The problem is that these types of people have no tangible experience with an animal past their pet cat or dog, which they have anthropomorphised to begin with, then sympathise with livestock, which they equally anthropomorphise. They take some moral high ground because they “care” or “feel” for animals and see anything that they feel would hurt themselves, being done to animals as cruelty.
I’m not saying that cruel behaviour is justified, not by a long way. I can tell you if any station owner or manager that I have ever worked for saw a calf being roped and ripped off its feet like that whoever did it would probably be out of a job. And I stopped riding saddle bronc after about 3 or 4 rides because I consistently saw broken legged horses or ones that had been knocked around badly, but then they might have just been bad rodeo contractors. I have seen quite a few others with bucking stock treated like royalty too. And as for giving a horse a shock with a cattle prod, it’s nothing, I’ve felt it plenty of times, most of these animal lib types overreact about everything with no experiential basis on which to base their opinions.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

AnrewPL said:


> I like PETA, I’m one of them. People Eating Tasty Animals. Love a good steak, and by the time I came back from Jordan (Muslim country, they tend not to like pigs) I could have killed for a pork chop.
> But seriously, there is a problem with organisations like PETA (I mean the real one, not my version). Generally they go around taking some self righteous moral high ground about animals yet have absolutely no idea about what they are talking about.
> For example, take branding calves. The average PETA type would tell you it is cruel and inhumane and they would go on and on about how much pain and trauma the calf goes through. And it is all BULLS$%&. Whenever I am confronted by one of these types who tells me that cattle feel pain just like people, I ask them to do two experiments.
> 1) Find a fellow PETA type, square off about 3 to 5 meters apart, and run as fast as they can at each other and head but each other as hard as they can.
> ...


Yes, I agree. I actually did not know SHARK was one of those extremist groups. I am pretty sure there were other people complaining about cheyenne rodeo though, so I will look into that and see if I can find something more reliable then get back to you


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

TheBayArab said:


> What does it mean to "stall out"?
> Also I am wondering about the roping, as they seem to give those horses no mercy o_o


Like usandpets said, they don't come out as soon as the gate comes open. 
It could be for several reasons like deciding on putting him in a left hand delivery when usually he is a right hand horse or leaving them in the chute for too long and what I mean by that is whoever is riding him takes too long too get ready and the anticipation gets to them especially if they lean...etc..

I am pretty sure they don't rope horses at Cheyenne, you will have elaborate on that one.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

TheBayArab said:


> Yes, I agree. I actually did not know SHARK was one of those extremist groups. I am pretty sure there were other people complaining about cheyenne rodeo though, so I will look into that and see if I can find something more reliable then get back to you


There isn't anything more reliable.. They are all swayed, biased opinions against rodeo. I guarantee you, every single one of those websites will say "put and end to rodeo and it's cruelty". of all sock, rough stock has the most natural life. They buck a whole eight seconds.. Boy that's abusive!! Yeah, right. And name one other horse related sport where a horse hasn't broken a leg. When you work with livestock, compete with livestock, even just own livestock, you will have the same amount of injuries... The Cheyenne is a good rodeo, just under attack by people who have a goldfish and think everyone who works with animals is an abuser..


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i work with cows on a daily basis, and I own a couple of prods (hot shockers) I would stand in line ANY day for a shock vs being stung by a hornet and the ones they use the electric shock is coming from a 9volt battery so a bit less than most electric fences

I don't agree with shocking a horse at a rodeo, the county fair had a rodeo where a horse was shocked and had a bunch of people upset, I actually wrote to the rodeo company and said "hey, I use them i know how useful they can be BUT you are in the public eye and one of your employees used one at the rodeo at our fair the other night" and they at least said they were going to look into which individual it was and act accordingly



as with everything, a hot shock can be humanely used or inhumanely used I'm not in the rodeo business so I'm not sure what their use was for (but someone else did mention that earlier) but I do know those animals work for 8seconds (or less) and then get catered to like you and I wish we were catered to. Those horses and cattle can make a stock contractor thousands of dollars probably even tens of thousands for the good ones so it is in their best interest to take care of them.

yes there is banging and clanging and the horses are amped up. But the chute has to be able to hold back a 2,000 pound bull that is ready, and they are amped just like any athlete before their big game. If you watch a lot of rodeos the horse/bull will buck 3 times rider is gone and then they will just walk to the exit gate saying "see that wasn't so hard, i'm ready for dinner"


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

after reading the article that someone posted a link to, i will say that a lot of people let the ball drop. the judge should have removed the contractor from the area when it's estimated use is 1/3 of his horses and he should not be allowed back at PRCA sanctioned events

not based off of SHARK/PETA's alegations, but based off of the PRCA Judge's comment and the contractor's own comments

that would have shown good will by the PRCA and sent the message to others that are doing it because they can


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Tim as far as there is a right way and a wrong way to use a hot-shot.
No good comes from constantly using it, it sours your animals.
I have worked with cattle that have been thrashed hard and soured in a set of pens and head catch. Most the time if give them the opportunity to do it right and position them and yourself correctly they make the right decision, the sourness comes from bad stockmanship. But there are occasions when a hot shot is needed. The problem is that PETA/ SHARK do not understand the use and why. And, yes, there are people that use them incorrectly, just like with any tool we use with animals- it is up to the user to make the best or the worse of it.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

You say you don't agree with shocking wild horses, but shocking wild cattle is fine. Please tell me the difference. Stock is stock, and there's a huge difference in managing rough stock horses and broke saddle horses. I have a good friend, who is a stock contractor, and has some really nice, well managed stock. I've prodded horses with a hot shot before, wild reservation studs that would try and yank you off your horse and kill you that came through the sale yard. I do agree there is right and wrong ways to use a hot shot, and getting a stalled horse out of a chute with a little zap doesn't hurt the horse at all. After all, it only takes once most of the time for the horse to get the idea. People just need to understand stock management, good efficient stock management.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Understanding stock management isn’t the issue, the problem is that people like PETA think you shouldn’t even be allowed to own stock in the first place.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

They only comment I have is when you do calf roping and/or tieing you do not sling that calf on the ground. You have to pick the calf up and lay it down on it side and tie you dont jerk the poor animal and flip it by its neck. That is cruel.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> They only comment I have is when you do calf roping and/or tieing you do not sling that calf on the ground. You have to pick the calf up and lay it down on it side and tie you dont jerk the poor animal and flip it by its neck. That is cruel.


Yeah I agree to an extent.....I've seen those videos, even though those incidents may be few and far between, it's still difficult to stomach......even for a grumpy curmudgeon like me.....


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I havent seen really any recent stuff from Cheyenne. Most of what I have seen is more like 2007-2009 stuff and yes their are accidents at every rodeo. Even with these steers to me, you have to lay the steer down yourself and tie not use your horse. But who is too say all these are from the same day or time? Crap happens I have seen worse at small local rodeos just because of a freak accident.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I havent seen really any recent stuff from Cheyenne. Most of what I have seen is more like 2007-2009 stuff and yes their are accidents at every rodeo. Even with these steers to me, you have to lay the steer down yourself and tie not use your horse. But who is too say all these are from the same day or time? Crap happens I have seen worse at small local rodeos just because of a freak accident.


The main thing that freaks me out with roping calfs, horses, etc, is that often they are running at full speed and it seems like it could so easily choke them or break their neck. I mean, that CAN'T feel good, right?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

TheBayArab said:


> The main thing that freaks me out with roping calfs, horses, etc, is that often they are running at full speed and it seems like it could so easily choke them or break their neck. I mean, that CAN'T feel good, right?


 
Yes and that is what I am saying is wrong. You should not rope a calf hard enough to flip them backwards and down onto their head. I have seen people do it by accident but the cheyenne rodeo seems very extreme and harsh towards calves. Yes, they are livestock, but so Is our horses and I wouldnt want a foal treated like that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Even in the calf roping, the calves that get jerked down, it's simply due to the roper not managing his slack properly. When you rope a calf, you want to kind of hang your slack out to the right with your hand...so that when the calf hits the end, he just spins around instead of getting jerked down. No calf roper _wants_ to jerk the calf down because that ruins their time.

Folks who don't understand the reason that things are done the way they are done find it awfully easy to call <this> or <that> cruel.

It never ceases to amaze me that rodeo gets jumped on all the time, but I bet you would have a higher percentage of stock injuries in something like eventing...even stadium jumping.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I did not mean to make an attack on the entire sport, I was just curious because I definitely know nothing about rodeos. I have had people bash me for things as small as using a LUNGE WHIP on my horse, people that of course are never around horses. Anyways, it doesn't seem like anyone got the wrong idea but just in case, that is not what I meant ^-^ I did not know SHARK is one of those groups, but I get the feeling their videos are voiced by the same person who voices PETA's......

Very odd.....


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

TheBayArab said:


> I have had people bash me for things as small as using a LUNGE WHIP on my horse, people that of course are never around horses.
> Very odd.....


 

They are the kind that have no experience with animals other than their pets and think that simply “caring” or “feeling” for animals and caring for nature gives them some moral superiority and hence the right to point the finger at others about something they know nothing about. And they are the type of people who groups like PETA are just the extreme and organised version of.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

TheBayArab said:


> Yes, I did not mean to make an attack on the entire sport, I was just curious because I definitely know nothing about rodeos. I have had people bash me for things as small as using a LUNGE WHIP on my horse, people that of course are never around horses. Anyways, it doesn't seem like anyone got the wrong idea but just in case, that is not what I meant ^-^ I did not know SHARK is one of those groups, but I get the feeling their videos are voiced by the same person who voices PETA's......
> 
> Very odd.....


You state this, yet I see multiple things on your blog how you are a member of PETA and think rodeo is abuse... Hmmm... And it's abuse to collect your reins on your horse and kick when you barrel race.. Now this thread doesn't surprise me..


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

And barrel racing is the lowest form of riding and western pleasure is abuse.. Wow..


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

i dislike the mass majority of barrel racing due to the fact the rider thinks they need to jab a horse repeatedly with spurs and whip it continuously to get done faster. a horse should be taught to break into a full gallop at specific times and not have to be kicked or whipped. we have a retiree now in the pasture now that all you had to was flick your reins and he gave you his everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Some horses rely off that if the rider has a horse under control. You can't hurt a horse kicking him. It's almost like a cue for the horse to break out after the third barrel. An aggressive rider can really get a good run in on a horse, but a rider that isn't as aggressive, and odd as it sounds, will almost confuse a horse on what to do if they don't push him. But I'm not going to get into techincal barrel racing, I just thought, after reading the OPs ridiculous blog, that the whole reason this thread was even started made a little more sense.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> You state this, yet I see multiple things on your blog how you are a member of PETA and think rodeo is abuse... Hmmm... And it's abuse to collect your reins on your horse and kick when you barrel race.. Now this thread doesn't surprise me..


And maybe even bad to ride a horse more than 15 minutes. :shock: Great catch!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, I have my own beliefs on barrel horses. I've only ridden a handful that were actually trained for barrels (most of them were with me for _re_-training :?). I'm of a mind that, while some horses do need more encouragement than others to give their all, there should never be a reason for the full out onslaught of kickkickkickkickkick with every single stride. A few well-timed bumps with your legs _should_ be sufficient on a well trained horse. In my mind, the constant hard kicking would slow the horse down because they would be tensing their belly, expecting the kick, and that would shorten their stride.

But, like I said, this is just an observation from a simple cowgirl who's ridden working horses all her life.

Either way, that doesn't make me hate barrel racing, it just makes me hate bad horsemanship...and that's everywhere, in every discipline, and every country.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> You state this, yet I see multiple things on your blog how you are a member of PETA and think rodeo is abuse... Hmmm... And it's abuse to collect your reins on your horse and kick when you barrel race.. Now this thread doesn't surprise me..


There are multiple editors on my blog, it is run by different people.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

bsms said:


> And maybe even bad to ride a horse more than 15 minutes. :shock: Great catch!


Ahem, like I said, run by different people. I did post that, because I heard somewhere that sometimes it can hurt a horse's back if you are too heavy. Since my horse is a tiny four year old arab and I am fairly tall I decided to be paranoid since I don't ride that much anyways, I said nothing about it being cruel. If you look at other things, I have actually defended things like spurs, etc, on multiple occasions. Please do not take things out of context when I have so clearly made an effort to not offend anyone here.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheBayArab said:


> There are multiple editors on my blog, it is run by different people.


 
don't know you, havn't read your blog BUT

your blog, your responsibility, your image


it's like the owner of a business saying "well yes i run the business but I'm not the only manager so you can't sue me for that becuase there are others here too"


back to the general theme here
as far as barrel horses: i'm going to refer back to the investment of time and money that the top end barrel racers put into their horses and their events i'm sure if they were slowing them down or hurting them they would change. they can't afford to travel the country every weekend with an injured horse or a horse that isn't in top notch condition


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

tim62988 said:


> don't know you, havn't read your blog BUT
> 
> your blog, your responsibility, your image
> 
> ...


I mean nobody has done anything except say their opinion, and I rarely use that blog anymore. It was kind of a hobby thing *shrug* all I am saying is that I do not share that opinion, and if I saw a problem with them sharing their's I would have kicked them off. 

From what I have seen, people who kick their horses throughout the entire time tend to get slower times. I think a lot of horses just know what to do, so they probably wouldn't need too many kicks, but then again there is always that lazy horse.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been on a barrel horse before the day after a run and had to becareful not to hit the horses sides because the horse was so sore from being kicked the whole run. Im just saying a good well trained horse should been be kicked every split second to push it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If you post a link to your blog, and it is a very pro-PETA blog, then you have to expect some concern that you are a pro-PETA person. They go together.

PETA is a lunatic fringe animal rights group. They want Border Collies to stop herding sheep, because it is mean to the sheep and has a master-slave relation between man & dog. They oppose virtually every form of domesticated animal, without being able to see that their policies would result in the vast majority of domesticated animals dying._"But now Peta - People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals - is itself on the receiving end of angry words over its own treatment of animals after it emerged that the organisation put down 96 per cent of the animals handed into its American headquarters. Of 2,216 animals taken to its premises in Norfolk, Virginia, last year, 2,124 were put to sleep - almost six per day. Homes were found for just seven."_​Peta under fire over claim that it kills most animals left at its US headquarters - Telegraph_"New records show PETA killed a staggering 89.4 percent of the adoptable pets in its care during 2012. Despite years of public outrage over its euthanasia program, the notorious animal rights group has continued killing adoptable dogs and cats at an average of over 30 pets per week. According to records from the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services, PETA killed 1,647 cats and dogs last year while placing just 19 in adoptive homes. Since 1998, a total of 29,398 pets have died at the hands of PETA workers."_​Peta Kills Animals

*PETA has killed far more animals than all the rodeos in America combined!*​ 
I have no sympathy for them. If you use your blog to promote them..."If you lie down with dogs, you will get up with fleas."


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Clearly, there are some things that need to be cleared up here. First of all, those pictures with the black blocks of white text? I DID NOT POST THOSE. They were REBLOGGED (a tumblr term, I guess) from ANOTHER blog, and I commented on them. I did NOT bash barrel racing, etc.

Second, the blog is not PETA-themed, it is HORSE THEMED. There are about three recent posts that concern PETA, and not posted by me, and by that I am not saying "hey, don't blame me!" because there is nothing to blame, nothing illegal or that wrong was done. I am saying that is not my opinion and I have not lied to you. Other than those posts, it has nothing to do with PETA. Sure there are some animal rights posts concerning spurs and what-not, but that is because one of the things REblogged had spurs and people started sending in messages on their opinions. It is just a horse blog. And at that, just some random blog I made to post pictures of pretty horses and I added some people because I got too lazy to own it anymore. It's really not that big of a deal how "responsible" I am for someone on there who happens to support PETA, because honestly by giving them attention you are only helping them.

And lastly, to me, getting yelled at for some post that was not by me that ended up on a different website completely unrelated to this thread seems ridiculous to me. If someone posted something pro-PETA on my blog I am not about to flip over backwards. It's just some post, not a life changing decision that completely changes the blog. There's no reason to freak out about it. PETA supporters exist and they turn up sometimes, so what? Just ignore them and move on, and they won't get the attention that fuels their organization. No crime has been committed here, it is not the topic of this thread, and really, it's not a big deal or any reason for everyone to get mad at me. I'm just some person who wanted to know more about rodeos because I have heard both opinions.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

TheBayArab said:


> I think a lot of horses just know what to do, so they probably wouldn't need too many kicks, but then again there is always that lazy horse.


Horses feed off emotion of others. If one is alert in a group, the others become alert. One is nervous, they all get nervous. One runs, they all run. A nervous rider creates a nervous horse. If the rider is excited, the horse gets excited. 

So to create energy, a rider that kicks creates energy which in turn gets the horse to move better or faster. 

I have no experience in running barrels but I don't think that a good rider actually kicks the horse that hard. More of a bumping. I'm sure there are some that do kick the horse hard but normally it wouldn't cause the horse to be sore from it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

When you post or blog about controversial topics, and especially pertaining horses, you are going to receive feedback, good or bad. 
Unfortunately if PETA supporters or the likes of post on your tumblr page?(I am not familiar with tumblr) people are going to associate you with the sorts. No different than hanging out with the wrong crowd and you getting lumped into the same category. Only the internet is worse, in my opinion.
Again, this is why I encourage a little bit of research before you open the proverbial can of worms.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> When you post or blog about controversial topics, and especially pertaining horses, you are going to receive feedback, good or bad.
> Unfortunately if PETA supporters or the likes of post on your tumblr page?(I am not familiar with tumblr) people are going to associate you with the sorts. No different than hanging out with the wrong crowd and you getting lumped into the same category. Only the internet is worse, in my opinion.
> Again, this is why I encourage a little bit of research before you open the proverbial can of worms.


Well that is why I _asked_ about the rodeo. I did try to look on the internet before hand, but everything I read about it was bad unless it was on the Cheyenne Rodeo webpage. Anyways, I get that, I was only trying to clear it up.


----------



## CountryGirl13 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is my opinion,
You can't argue with those videos!! Does that look "swayed" to you? No, I don't think so. You don't lead em and feed em, but you ride em and SLIDE em? Sounds to me you're one of them. Cause sliding em would break em and kill em.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This thread should have been left in the graveyard.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

CountryGirl13 said:


> Here is my opinion,
> You can't argue with those videos!! Does that look "swayed" to you? No, I don't think so. You don't lead em and feed em, but you ride em and SLIDE em? Sounds to me you're one of them. Cause sliding em would break em and kill em.


Welcome to the forum CountryGirl.
Unfortunately I think you misunderstood my signature line. Riding and sliding refers to this.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Freakin AWESOME picture, Chick!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)




----------

